# Colors for 2008 models



## confused-on-color (Dec 2, 2006)

*Colors for 2008 models?*

Hi-
Hoping someone out there can help. Does anyone out there know if the 2008 model will offer any different colors? I have my heart set on the EOS in blue graphite...or something metallic green-grayish...or metallic burgandy. Currently the blue graphite color that I'm in love with comes in the Passat and Jetta. Love the EOS and plan on replacing my Cabrio of 12 years with one of these fine pieces of engineering but I really haven't fallen in love with any of the current colors. 
Thanks! 

_Modified by confused-on-color at 1:09 PM 12-2-2006_


_Modified by confused-on-color at 1:09 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models (confused-on-color)*

The two blues this year for me are either too dark or to saturated. The white beige metallic color looks interesting on paper, but I have yet to see it in person. The dark grey and dark blue are too similar. While the car looks really sharp in dark colors, I'm worried about maintaining a dark color on a daily driver. 
I was hoping for a really light metallic blue, low saturation mettalic paint would look great on thsi car and have a masculine feel.


----------



## confused-on-color (Dec 2, 2006)

*Colors for 2008 models?*

Now I'm just annoyed







... I just read the article by [email protected] about the EOS factory tour and he stated:
"However in Europe you *can* order your Eos in *any* color you want - they will even custom match/blend paints if you're willing to step up with the money."
I've asked every dealer from VA to NY if they can do this and the answer is 'no, it's not an option in the US'. I ask if I can pick it up in Europe and the answer is 'no, that is not an option'. I'm not crazy about any of the current color selections and I'd appreciate a different color that I'm willing to pay but we can't do it for the US market even though it's already being done for the European market? What is the deal? 











_Modified by confused-on-color at 2:07 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (confused-on-color)*

Hi Sabina:
Welcome to the Eos forum.
Volkswagen of America does not normally offer the complete range of colours that are offered worldwide by the assembly plant that manufactures the vehicle. Normally, VW of America picks about a half-dozen colours that they think will appeal to buyers in the NAR (North American Region) market, and they offer those colours here.
It is possible that next year, they may drop whatever the lowest-selling colour is, and offer a new colour in its place. An example of this would be the 'Samoa Red' colour, which is available in the ROW (Rest of World) market this year, but not in NAR.
I rather doubt that the factory in Portugal will elect to add any new colours in the first 24 to 30 months of production, unless there is some significant change in 'automotive fashion' worldwide, or unless a competing car company offers a unique colour, and the world starts beating a path to the the competitor's showrooms.
By way of example, the Phaeton was initially offered worldwide with a choice of 12 colours to choose from. VW of America offered about 6, from that palette of 12. In the past 4 years, the Phaeton production plant has dropped the 2 least popular colours, and added one new colour. In other words, it's not a rapidly evolving kind of thing.
Michael


----------



## confused-on-color (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for your response, Michael.
I really don't understand why you can order custom colors in Europe but not here if you are willing to pay. I am willing to pay for the color I want and I'm willing to do what it takes to get that color (order and pick up in Europe perhaps but I'm told this is not an option). I really don't mean to come off as a pain in the butt as I'm just really frustrated that I've found my next car and I can't get it in any of the colors I like because of where I live...very frustrating.


_Modified by confused-on-color at 1:53 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (confused-on-color)*


_Quote, originally posted by *confused-on-color* »_I really don't understand why you can order custom colors in Europe but not here if you are willing to pay...

You, and many others too.
The cause of the problem appears to be a fundamental difference between the way vehicles are sold in North America and how they are sold in Europe. This applies across all brands, and is not unique to VW, although VW certainly suffers from it.
Here in Switzerland, I can spend anywhere between about USD $20,000 and USD $50,000 on a Golf. I can spend more on a new top of the line fully loaded Passat than on a new entry level 'stripper' Phaeton. I can order any colour I want, and when I buy any car, the salesman asks me not only what size of tires I want, but what brand I want on it. The cars are 'custom made' for each purchaser, and you wait about 2 or 3 months from date of order to get your car. The dealers do keep a small stock of 'ready to drive away' cars on hand, but this is a very small stock - the biggest VW dealer in Switzerland might only have 20 new cars on hand at any given time, of which half are there for the purpose of sitting in the showroom to serve as examples of the product that is offered.
In America, the bulk of new car purchasers wake up one morning, decide they want a new car, and then expect to be driving it home later that same day. So, the entire system (imports and domestics) is focused on keeping large inventories on the lot and selling out of inventory, not on placing custom orders. That consumer preference, plus the difficulty of enforcing certain contract provisions in the United States, has driven most manufacturers right out of the 'build to order' market.
It's probably unrealistic to expect that the 'buy from inventory' model in North America will change to the 'build from custom order' model used in Europe, however, it would be nice if the manufacturers (all of them) took note of the small segment of the market that is willing to pay the extra money to have a 'built to order' car made for them, and developed a North American modality to serve that segment of the market.
Michael


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (confused-on-color)*

Hi Sabrina,
Like Michael said, if Samoa Red might come next year, you can read my post on that color :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2940643
If you can't wait & don't find a nice color : you could always do like Eric B cc here with a megane coupe cabriolet really nice looking (from black to yellow + an RS body) :
http://www.cabriault.com/megan...l.htm
By the way, do you have that renault in the States ?
I nearly sign for one, until VW announced DSG will be available in january on TFSI !!!!!
welcome,
Bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (PanEuropean)*

FWIW - this is truly funny - Bentley, who have made their reputation building bespoke cars for buyers, were caught so far off-guard by the North American preference for 'taking it home the same day' that they found they could not keep up with the demand for new Bentley Continental Flying Spurs in North America.
They expected that the vast majority of CFS buyers would want to specify exactly how they wanted their car appointed, right down to the fine points such as the diet and religion of the cow that was used for the leather seats. Instead, they discovered that the buyers simply wanted to take a new CFS home the same evening that they signed that big sports contract, or got their year-end bonus from the brokerage, or whatever. This so screwed up their production plans that they had to ask Volkswagen to help them out by building Bentleys in the Phaeton assembly plant in Dresden, so they could fill the shelves of the NAR dealerships and have product ready to buy 'off the shelf' when the customers walked in.
Michael


----------



## confused-on-color (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the insight Michael...
I understand that they are catering to the impulse buyer of the US but if they have the capability to offer custom colors why don't they offer it? It's extra money for them and they don't even have to invent/change anything since it's already an option in Europe. Maybe they would be surprised by the response... after all it takes 4 months to get the car in anyway so you may as well get it the color you want. It's guess it's just hard for me to get it through my thick skull...
The other one I don't understand is the lack of ability for getting any color interior. Seriously, they already have the stuff in stock and it's being made (again for European market) so no need to reinvent the wheel. For example, the eismeer blue or white with black interior...
I swear that I'm not a difficult person. I just plan on having my new car for a loooong time and I want it in a fun color that I love.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (confused-on-color)*

Don't feel picked on, as UK buyers don't get the colour range of the rest of Europe. I just checked the VWUK site and nothing's changed from inception: Black in pearl or non-metallic, Leonie Blue met, Island Grey pearl, Wheat Beige met, Shadow Blue met, Silver Essence met, Paprika Red non, and Midnight Blue met. I enquired about Audi Dolphin Grey, but it wasn't on. Wood inserts aren't available either, though 25 miles from me in the Republic of Ireland they are, but they don't get the 3.2! I ordered Red nappa, never saw Moonrock, and Michael's display of wheels was an eye-opener. So do VW in each country pick what you can choose? But hey, love whatever baby you pick, and I'm looking forward to Island Grey. 


_Modified by GurnyGub at 6:26 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (confused-on-color)*

confused-on-color - 
Take a look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEOe0ql-MB0 Look for this car:








It belongs to the Eos Product Developer. It's a custom green to purple fade... I ended up ordering one in Paprika Red, but I would have liked to have more color choices. I may get flamed for saying this, but the color choices for a New Beetle are far more appealing than the ones for the Eos...


_Modified by owr084 at 6:56 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (confused-on-color)*

funny, I was *just* saying that in a thread about not being able to add ANY options in the US (even auto transmission) without adding LEATHER, either in the steering-wheel/handbrake/shifter or in the seats, as part of the model or a "required" package combo.
Not that I am (yet) rich, I certainly am willing to pay a la carte, and to wait for a custom vehicle. When I bought my current '67 Ghia, I was particularly looking for a complete '67, and the color was decided by the 1-owner car I found; I hunted *carefully* for the right Ghia (really I waited so long that they relisted the car more cheaply because they had not gotten enough response!!). and since I plan to keep it "forever" I would wait patiently (or on the edge of my seat







) for the *right* Eos








Does it *really* hurt them to offer a slow, "wait-for-it" option _in addition_ to carrying stock at the dealerships??
William
ps. I just spent *days* researching various tires available in 165R15 for my Beetle, and it turns out the 3 spares I already had were enough replacement, but I will get 2 when my two oldest wear out.
...And we didn't use one house-siding company because the salesman kept pressuring us for a quick response when we told him that we *never* make a big decision without "sleeping on it".
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_ ...I enquired about Audi Dolphin Grey, but it wasn't on.

Well, of course not! If someone imported a grey car into the United Kingdom, you wouldn't be able to find it in the parking lot 300 days of the year - it would just merge invisibly into the clouds and overcast! You would have to walk around hoping to spot the front or rear licence plate in order to find it.








Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (PanEuropean)*

Sniff. I shall rise above that, despite 70mph winds and rain here







. Of course I could spot it. It'd be the one with the top down, awash!
It helps to be an optimist to buy a convertible in Northern Ireland, we have more words for rain than the Inuit have for snow, but little frost. Just for you Michael, I checked the VWUK used Eos list, 58 Silver, 44 Black, 36 any Blue, 4 Grey, 2 Red, 1 Beige. But, as this is the first tranche of cars, it's not owners' choice is it? Is it the dealers', or what VW send? Anyway, next year shall hot








John


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (GurnyGub)*

To be fair, I have to acknowledge that there are good reasons why Volkswagen does not offer white cars in Canada (seriously, they are extremely rare here)... not only are the black ones easier to find (same as the black jellybeans are), they tend to have self-snow-melting capabilities when the sun comes out. Saves labour.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (confused-on-color)*

Volkswagen issues a press release in late June detailing the change points for the next model year. Here's the June 06 press release covering MY2007 cars as an example. Color changes, if applicable will be noted. Unfortunately we are about 7 months out from knowing what the MY2008 change points are. I've been hoping for a mole to provide some information earlier than that. I'm looking for Bluetooth availability myself.
http://media.vw.com/article_di...=9921 

Those custom colors you read about in Jamies article...I recall reading somewhere that if you do a custom color through the Individual program it costs around $4000 just for your color.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:52 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Here in Switzerland, I can spend anywhere between about USD $20,000 and USD $50,000 on a Golf. I can spend more on a new top of the line fully loaded Passat than on a new entry level 'stripper' Phaeton. I can order any colour I want, and when I buy any car, the salesman asks me not only what size of tires I want, but what brand I want on it. The cars are 'custom made' for each purchaser, and you wait about 2 or 3 months from date of order to get your car. The dealers do keep a small stock of 'ready to drive away' cars on hand, but this is a very small stock - the biggest VW dealer in Switzerland might only have 20 new cars on hand at any given time, of which half are there for the purpose of sitting in the showroom to serve as examples of the product that is offered.
In America, the bulk of new car purchasers wake up one morning, decide they want a new car, and then expect to be driving it home later that same day. So, the entire system (imports and domestics) is focused on keeping large inventories on the lot and selling out of inventory, not on placing custom orders. That consumer preference, plus the difficulty of enforcing certain contract provisions in the United States, has driven most manufacturers right out of the 'build to order' market.
It's probably unrealistic to expect that the 'buy from inventory' model in North America will change to the 'build from custom order' model used in Europe, however, it would be nice if the manufacturers (all of them) took note of the small segment of the market that is willing to pay the extra money to have a 'built to order' car made for them, and developed a North American modality to serve that segment of the market.
Michael

So well put Michael.... I may be american, but I prefer the european mentality in many things... this is just one more. That was my surprise when I went to dealerships, as I'm still new to shopping for cars. They really expect you to walk out with whats int heir inventory.. so they sell hard.. hence the stigma that "cars salesmen" have. They are trying to push THEIR inventory on customers instead of asking the customers what they want and treating them more as clients. The high turnover rate of these sales staff doesn't help. 
I think this "impulsive consumer" mindset comes from the fact that the heirlooms that cars used to be and now just "rentals" that people just pick out a trendy car for the next 3 years. Also its an identity issue here in the states... folks like to be told what they should like, and what they should wear. Its a real shame because making the car more for the individual would seem to be what america is about. Too bad the corporate cosumer machine has the philisophy that it KNOWS what the customers wants (base on mareting trends), and customers are to lazy to take the time to ask for what they want. Or that they jsut can't wait for their car because they want to pick up something NOW!! No wonder there is so much "buyer's remourse" in conjuction with "credit gone wild". 
OK, enough sop boxing from this nut!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_...They really expect you to walk out with what's in their inventory.. 

Yes, a sharp observation, I think the North American system is pretty much structured that way. In the Greater Toronto Area (where I live), the VW dealers all get along pretty well with each other, so if you go into one dealer and say that you want "a Fire-Engine Red Golf with 13 inch tires and a factory-installed draft beer spout", the dealers will just look in the computer and see what everyone else in the region has. If they find the target car somewhere else, they can sell it to you and pick it up from the other dealer as an inter-dealer swap. Obviously, this does not apply to the rare times that certain vehicles are in very short supply (e.g. Eos), but when that happens, the dealers are pretty co-operative - they will say "Hey, I only have a black one, but ABC Motors downtown has a Red one like you are looking for".
This might be a consequence of all the VW dealers in Canada being only VW dealers - they don't sell any other brand of cars.
In Switzerland, it would be unthinkable to purchase a car from a dealer other than the one in your own village, so, when you go to the dealer to discuss things, you don't get a hard sell because the dealer knows that when you do decide to buy, it will be from their shop. Thus, they are much more relaxed about things. Most Swiss dealers have a rather large coffee bar in the showroom and look more like a Starbucks than anything else - when you go in, the first question will alway be "Can I offer you a coffee" (or mineral, or Red Bull, or whatever) - then you sit down at the coffee bar and yack. You never go to the salesman's desk unless you have indicated that you want to buy something.
Michael


----------



## confused-on-color (Dec 2, 2006)

*Custom color for the EOS product developer pic above...and other random thoughts*

So I look at the pic of the green/purple EOS that is owned by the EOS product developer and one thing stands out...
The color is custom, the interior is custom and the tires/rims are special orders....so even the EOS product developer doesn't like the colors that are out there...interesting.
I agree that this spoon fed crap that comes in to the US is just that...crap. I called VWoNA today to ask them if there was any way that they could help out with my request (either picking it up in europe or paying extra for custom color or getting existing color with existing interior but in different combo -- white w/black interior). The basically said sorry but go away and buy a car. They told me that their resources are better spent in other places than doing European deliveries for Americans. Nice. Especially when companies like BMW and Porsche are actually building delivery centers with tracks where they pair you up with a race car driver who 'teaches' you what the exact replica of your car can do. It is an awesome experience that I have personally participated in along with my dad and brother...big selling point for us and oh so much fun







. You would think VW would understand the 'experience' aspect of buying/owning/driving a car but on this aspect they have fallen way, way short in my humble opinion. 

_Modified by confused-on-color at 3:00 PM 12-4-2006_


_Modified by confused-on-color at 3:02 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Custom color for the EOS product developer pic above ... (confused-on-color)*


_Quote, originally posted by *confused-on-color* »_So I look at the pic of the green/purple EOS that is owned by the EOS product developer and one thing stands out...
The color is custom, the interior is custom and the tires/rims are special orders....so even the EOS product developer doesn't like the colors that are out there...interesting.


OR, he wants a *unique, individual* style to his Eos, and would make his own color scheme _no matter what colors were available_. My guess is that, as the Product Developer, he knows he will be around more than the normal share of Eos cars, and deserves to have his stand out.
I sometime joke that I am going to put one of these tiny balls on my Ghia's antenna, "so I can find it in parking lots"-- but at the 50th anniversary it might have _actually_ been hard to find. He will probably encounter this even more than the rest of us.
I don't think I can afford to add another $4k for a custom color, but I *have* been admiring the color-shifting gold-green on an early Ghia (Richard Troy of KGCNA has one like this)
William


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Custom color for the EOS product developer pic above ... (confused-on-color)*


_Quote, originally posted by *confused-on-color* »_ You would think VW would understand the 'experience' aspect of buying/owning/driving a car but on this aspect they have fallen way, way short in my humble opinion. 


VW does understand for it's sister, Audi. Here's Audi's overseas purchase program:
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Custom color for the EOS product developer pic above ... (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_VW does understand for it's sister, Audi...

I think it's a marketing issue, really. Audi is flogging 'prestige, upscale' cars - at least, that's the market they want to be seen in - and having a European delivery program is part of the price of admission to that market. It's pretty easy for them to offer a 5% discount on a S8 picked up in Europe if the base price of the S8 starts north of $100,000.
General Motors does not offer a Detroit delivery program, and as far as I know, Lexus doesn't offer a Japan delivery program either. VW does offer a Dresden delivery program for Continental European customers, but they don't extend that offer to North American residents.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Custom color for the EOS product developer pic above ... (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I think it's a marketing issue, really. Audi is flogging 'prestige, upscale' cars - at least, that's the market they want to be seen in - and having a European delivery program is part of the price of admission to that market.

what?? Volkswagen isn't an upscale car? My coachbuilt German-Italian Karmann Ghia sure seems upscale enough to me, and as far as prestige, the prestige of an enthustiast car like VW sure carries weight were I roam (when the dealer at one show said there was a $1000 "loyalty" discount if you owned another VW, I asked "Is that per VW?"







)








William
(yeah I know some "other" German cars are good too...the 356 looks nice too







)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Custom color for the EOS product developer pic above ... (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Volkswagen isn't an upscale car?

VW is percieved as being an upscale brand in some countries - notably both Koreas, South Africa, and Germany, but realistically, VW is not automatically included in a census of 'upscale' car brands if you ask an average North American. I think that is why VW of A doesn't bother with the European delivery program.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Teak Interior*

Some interior shots with the Teak interior. Hope that shows up for 2008 in the USA.



























_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:59 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

teak interior + Island gray exterior + 17 inch or larger rims = masculine looking eos.


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*

a brighter blue would be on my list... I may break down eventually and get a sharp custom paint job. Maybe a bright blue that looks like it is wet and deep.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethworld* »_a brighter blue would be on my list... I may break down eventually and get a sharp custom paint job. Maybe a bright blue that looks like it is wet and deep.

...a good wax will keep it looking wet. metallic paint could make it look deep.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
So well put Michael.... I may be american, but I prefer the european mentality in many things... this is just one more. That was my surprise when I went to dealerships, as I'm still new to shopping for cars. They really expect you to walk out with whats int heir inventory.

Perhaps this is still the case for most Americans, but not all. Mini is actually capitalizing on this by offering more choice. Interestingly enough, one of the most successful brands often touted by marketing exec is Harley Davidson where leaving your bike stock places you firmly in the wannabe category. My beloved Star(takemy)bucks is yet another example where personal choice has shown to be successful.
But in general, it is a sad fact that the corporate mentality in the US has run so far amuk, (especially in the car market), that consumers have come to expect it. Hence, most don't bother asking anymore. If you can't get it at Walmart or the Mall, you can't get it... period!







Maybe Starbucks is in fact so successful because it offers an easy outlet to be able to make a choice?
Point is, if VW wanted to offer more choice such as the individual program here in the US, they could probably make it profitable, but I think they have chosen to market themselves as the "budget conscience" German car company here in the states, not a luxury brand where you can expect personal attention and the utmost service. One look at their web site says it all! 3 VDubs for under 17K.


----------



## Mike_NewBrunswick (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow...wow. That "teak" interior is gorgeous. I'm sure it won't be an option in the base model though.
Do we have any way of finding out what the INTERIOR color choices are for the different models?
For the 2007 models, I don't think the "cornsilk" beige pleather material was an available option for the base model. If I could get a beige or brown colored interior in a base model 2008 EOS, I'd order one today.
Thanks for any info.
- Mike


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Colors for 2008 models? (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
Perhaps this is still the case for most Americans, but not all. Mini is actually capitalizing on this by offering more choice. Interestingly enough, one of the most successful brands often touted by marketing exec is Harley Davidson where leaving your bike stock places you firmly in the wannabe category. My beloved Star(takemy)bucks is yet another example where personal choice has shown to be successful.
But in general, it is a sad fact that the corporate mentality in the US has run so far amuk, (especially in the car market), that consumers have come to expect it. Hence, most don't bother asking anymore. If you can't get it at Walmart or the Mall, you can't get it... period!







Maybe Starbucks is in fact so successful because it offers an easy outlet to be able to make a choice?
Point is, if VW wanted to offer more choice such as the individual program here in the US, they could probably make it profitable, but I think they have chosen to market themselves as the "budget conscience" German car company here in the states, not a luxury brand where you can expect personal attention and the utmost service. One look at their web site says it all! 3 VDubs for under 17K.

I think its the additive result of alot of problems: Dealerships here are about a hard sell, telling the customers what they want. I go to a computer store, they eventually listen to what I want, and they are even informed. Too many Dealers aren't. Too many of their personas are about making their commission, and that corrupts the whole buying experience for the customer. See how different it was to shop at Circuit city once they dropped the commissioned sales. i find myself much more relaxed, and I found salespeople who were more into the rpoduct that they were selling than making the sale. 
too often I go into a dealership and they decend like a hawk. They hover and they circle.. they basicallly haunt you like a ghost. Every sentence out of their mouth is a faux conversation that detours into some kind of sales pitch, or information harvesting. And the worst part is that this works. That shameless, overbearing, boundaries bulldozing natue of alot of these salesmen is what too often sells cars, preying on most people's sence of proper manners to not say shut the **** up. its kind of like that bum on the street, or that pick up artist at a bar. in fact, alot of the personality test that they offer to aspiring cars salesmen is to profile that aspect of aggression. 
...and thats just the first half of the equation, the next experience is in financing department. 
Of course there are exceptions, and as dealers go in general, I would say the exception is Lexus as a whole. 
The sad part is that if I'm at a dealer ready to buy, none of that is needed... and when I see the hard sale tactics, I get turned off. i'm curious if our european counterparts have that problem.
I'm curious as to what would happen of salesmen DIDN'T work off of commission. in fact I'm wondering, with today's internet resource for information and sales of cars, if the commissioned salemen is obsolete. I'm sure each market is different, perhaps smaller towns, where families bought cars through the same dealer, have a relationship with them. But for larger cities, where the sales staff is so transient, and there are just too many people to remember faces, is just lost in the shuffle. So why have a person who has no real experience with the cars, nor even care, get all of the facts mixed up (yes, all EOS' have PDC), sell cars to a public that is more informed about the product that they are purchasing?
I go to the apple computer store, and you are surrounded by a sales staff that love the product. they want to sell you a system because they love the product and they want to share that enthusiasm with you. they won't jumble the spec to sell you a higher profit margin computer, they won't pad the sales with hard sell extra items. the customer doesn't have to be on the defensive because its not part of THEIR job to inflate the commission of the salesperson. You even have a department of the store called the genius section, where folks actually help you troubleshoot problems!!! IMAGINE THAT IN A CAR DEALERSHIP!!!! I still say that the best saleman is one who is enthused about the product... I mean, Eos owners are probably the best salesmen for VW at this point. 
I think, outside of already having a relationship with a dealer, that the best way to buy a car is off the interent. Have dealers bid for YOUR sale. I think this has perhaps, in some way, affected the showroom experience. They assume that if you walk in you are at a disadvantage compared to the internet buyer. 
In the end, hard sell does work and it does its job; maximize the potential of sale from walk in traffic. Call it the Supersize dilema!


_Modified by archiea at 2:40 PM 5-21-2007_


----------

